# Lee Reloading Presses



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey just looking for a few opinions. Looking at buying a new reloading press. Looking at a Lee Challenger press(aluminum "0" frame), or The Classic Challenger Press (cast iron "0" frame). I actaully recieved the aluminum one as a gift but I was wondering if it was worth trading up to the cast iron version. I load .357, .223, .25-06 and 30-30. I load approx 1000rds a year. Will the aluminum one hold up? Let me know your experiences.
PS- My original press is a Herters bought in the early 70's I believe.
:sniper:


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have used the Challenger press (aluminum) for over 10 years and have reloaded .38 Special, .357, .44 Mag, .30/30, .243, 6.5x55 SE, .280, 7.5x55 Swiss, .45 Colt, .30'06 and .338 WM without any problems at all. Good press, just make sure that the handle is properly mounted and tight.


----------



## kdmcustom (Dec 16, 2007)

The Lee Challenger press is a quality press. I've used one for 10 years and reloading thousands of rounds on it. I used it to reload the 50 Alaskan, 416 Rigby, 458 Win Mag, 500 S&W Mag, 375 H&H and 338-06. I highly recommend it. It's very strong and light weight.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

my grandfather owned a gun shop for 50 years and he only used lee presses and he reloaded well over 1000 rounds a year. now my uncle has my grandfathers press and reloads 45/70 , 30/30 , 30-06 and a bunch of other bullets and the only thing that has gone wrong is the dyes got rusty from not using it for a year or so before my uncle got his hands on it. hope it helps.


----------

